# 48V 1000W Motor Brush Controller Electric Bike Vehicle Bicycle Scooter E-Bike



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

*US $22.69*
End Date: Saturday Aug-16-2014 12:41:31 PDT
Buy It Now for only: US $22.69
Buy it now | Add to watch list

More...


----------

